# Fritzbox 7050, wenn anruf von außen, leite auf Fon2 um?!



## Hawkster (9. November 2006)

Hi all,

erstma sorry wegen dem Title, aber mir ist keine bessere Beschreibung bzw. Forum eingefallen.

Nun zum anliegen.

Wir haben eine FritzBox 7050 wLan, nahc der Fritzbox kommt unsere Telefonanlage... Nun möchte ich das die Fritzbox einen Anruf prüft, ob er die Zielrufnummer hat. Also wir haben 5 Nummern... und die Fritzbox soll wenn die Nummer 12345 ist den Anruf auf "Fon2", also auf das Telefon welches über FON2 verbunden ist, durchleiten.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?

MFG Hawkster


----------

